# Karl Goldmark



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone heard of this composer? Listening to his Violin Concerto for first time and very impressed! Easy on the ear.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Anyone heard of this composer? Listening to his Violin Concerto for first time and very impressed! Easy on the ear.


Let me guess : Joshua Bell on Sony.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Let me guess : Joshua Bell on Sony.


You guessed right. On same CD as Sibelius Violin Concerto. Trying to catch up on music I haven't played yet and that was one them!


----------

